
Generic graph algorithms in Go - hellcow
https://godoc.org/github.com/yourbasic/graph
======
golem14
That's pretty cool. Definitely want to play with that.

Tangential note: Does anyone know of a decent replacement for Graphviz written
in Go or some other more modern language? Maybe this is just a solution
looking for a problem, but Graphviz (as great and needed as it is) feels a bit
long in the tooth and it's maybe not as scalable or fast as one would want.

